# Ready to buy



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm heading out tomorrow to lay out some greenbacks for a new GP-100. My final question to ya'll is reliability of the GP-100 as compaired to the Blackhawk 357. The local Gun Shop has both in stock.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

The GP-100 is a fine gun and about as reliable as a revolver can be. Like all Rugers they are built like tanks. Of course the GP-100 is a DA and the Blackhawk is SA.

enjoy your new gun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Their both reliable weapons. The GP does give you DA/SA where the Blackhawk does not. And the GP has a swing out cylinder making loading a little faster while the Blackhawk has a load gate and you will have to eject and load one at a time. Other than that both will shoot great and always.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I ended up buying the 4" Blue GP-100, got it at a great price from the local Gun Shop. I just checked Ruger's Web Site and they are listing them at $616 now.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The GP-100 is a great revolver. Good choice, although the Blackhawk is a great gun, too.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Ya they are. Blackhawk will be my next purchase. I had to almost flip a coin to determind which Revolver I was going to buy.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats!

My friend has a GP-100 and after shooting it I decided I need one too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

